# Tackeroo rally Good news



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Checked with the forestry commision this morning Tackeroo is open, no problems for the weekend as far as they can see, and quite at the moment, so all of you who are going have a wonderful time  

Really wish that I was coming with you,


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Helen,
we will get there Saterday lunch .
Looking forward to giving Benny and Nessie a good run .
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Does anyone know how many are going to Tackeroo-and can I just turn up??
Leapy



Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Eight was the last count if everyone goes and yes you can just turn up :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Helen, can I be a turnip...oh I mean turn up as well please.

Sorry to see your not going to make it.

If there is plenty of room, my family and I will be there.

Saturday, around 3pm.


Homer...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Correct me if wrong or amend as nec...

Tackeroo visit:

Twodogs
Caz
MandyandDave
George Telford
Bella
Geoff and Helen
LadyJ894
Phoenix
Dick
MotorHomerSimpson
BSB2000
RobMD


Have I missed anyone, or included anyone not attending? I'm only asking because MotortHomerSimpson (Rob) is supplying the wine!..  :wink: 

Where's Ian and Jacqui these days (BsB2000)?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Doh!!!*, Your memory is worse than mine,

I said doughnuts........you doughnut :lol:

Leapy as well, I think.

Homer...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Correct me if wrong or amend as nec... 

Tackeroo visit: 

Twodogs 
Caz 
MandyandDave 
George Telford 
Bella 
Geoff and Helen 
LadyJ894 
Phoenix 
Dick 
MotorHomerSimpson 
BSB2000 
RobMD 
Leapy

Anymore takers?


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Appologies for my ignorance,.............but where is tackeroo?

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for letting us know it's green for go Helen.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

We should arrive sometime (hopefully before dark) on Friday afternoon.

Is that wine and doughnuts then? Oh goody. :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Caz, that would make an interesting combination. :lol:

Paul, best check this thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt2749.html

Homer...Rob


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Ok you lot stop sounding like kids going on a school trip :lol: 
Have checked local forecast for weekend and apart from rain very early Sunday morning it is looking good.
Think of me as you eat all those donuts, slaving away over, or rather under, a hot friesian. :-({|= Sniff, sniff.
Jess says, her too,  as she was really really looking forward to chasing all those deer, and those rabbits that climb trees ( she means squirrels, but can't spell that :wink: )


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We are hoping to make it but having a bit of eye problem so depends how I am.
Cheers Sid & Shirley


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Just to confirm that I will be turning up-hope to get there tea-time Friday-have increased wine stocks -but have had to leave the better half at home she has to go to work. My walking boots are in -or perhaps staggering boots if there is that much wine-have to leave donuts as on a diet!!

Leapy




Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Helen seeing as you have gone to so much trouble, 
and knowing you love animals so much, here's a special picture just for you.

Brace yourself










Homer....Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Tackeroo*

We shall be there probally about dinner time Friday. 
Note for:- 
Mandy & Dave Sealady is comming to so add her to the list

LadyJ894


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Correct me if wrong or amend as nec... 

Tackeroo visit: 

Twodogs 
Caz 
MandyandDave 
George Telford 
Bella 
Geoff and Helen 
LadyJ894 
Phoenix 
Dick 
MotorHomerSimpson 
BSB2000 
RobMD 
Leapy
Sealady
SidT (hopefully!)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Crikey that's 14 vans if we all make it. Wonder if we'll get a discount?

Have just checked, plenty of wine in the van.  No doughnuts tho'. Will have to make a detour. Don't know if I'll be able to keep the kids away from them tho' so don't build up any expectations anyone.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the pix MHS, you are always kidding around :lol: 
Actually, at the moment I have gone off animals as they are stopping me from coming this weekend.  
Better news for me is that I can manage a weekend away in a fortnights time so have just booked into Cirencester CC site and am planning walks like mad. So some consolation


----------



## 92870 (May 1, 2005)

*Tackeroo*

We'll be there in spirit!

Got family descending on me the coming weekend so made a point of camping in our mh at a site near Ingleton (Waterfall walk) last weekend instead. Bit chilly! Lightweight sleeping bags plus 4.5 tog duvets not enough - will have to look into this - suggestions please?

Sorry we'll be missing the good company (and wine) and hope another weekend can be arranged very soon.

Jude and Jules


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

*tackeroo*

 

sorry, cannot make it after all.

hubby signed off ill by doctor, so having to cancel.

Really looking forward to those doughnuts and wine too 

Hope we can arrange another trip soon?

sadly, Lyn


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Really sad we can't make it work,work,work.Hope you all have a lovely time,and watch homer dosen't eat all the doughnut's.

Hermonie your duvets you could get a 10 tog.then sew press studs all round about 5 inchs apart on each duvet then join them for winter 14.5 tog. 10 tog on it's own autumn and 4.5 for summer. get rid of sleeping bags stops you having a cuddle(someone to warm feet on really).

HelenB i saw Jessie logged on this afternoon, i think you should be aware what she is up to when you are out working. :lol:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

So thats why my phone bill used to be so high, before I got broadband 8O , better get parental control lined up on my PC or she will be getting up to all sorts of mischief, looking at all the pix of show dogs on the crufts site, booking a stud dog on the Irish Setter Breeders club, buying collars on the web, Kids eh who'd have em :roll:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Still hoping to drive over tommorow to say hi

George


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Just returned from Tackeroo and would like to give my thanks to everyone for making me so welcome-enjoyed walks in the Chase and evening out in Rugeley-although pub did its best to spoil it!!
Hope to meet up again some time
Leapy





Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Likewise I enjoyed the weekend, can now put faces to some of the names, Couldn't you make it George?
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We too enjoyed ourselves, I think Tackeroo would be a great place for a meet in the summer months, (more or less centrally situed) could be a great venue for a BBQ meet or similar  ?

p.s. Homer's Donut's were tasty!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

We also enjoyed this, our first meeting/gathering/rally,
company was great, as Sid said, nice to put faces to names.

Thanks to everyone for making us feel welcome.

Homer….Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Rob,  :lol: your crawling Homer (sig)......rather apt!

Mandy (sorry couldn't resist) 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy, still on the wine I see :lol:,

I'll have you know I have a diploma in the art of * crawling, being a yes man, teachers pet ETC*.

Homer....Rob


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Very relieved to hear that Tackeroo was OK, have been biting my fingernails all weekend hoping everything turned out well. Agree with you that it would be a great place for a barbque. It would have to be late in the season or early though as I went for a weekend in June and it was heaving with people and you can't book places unless they have changed the rules!


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all
Nice to put some faces to call-signs
Cannock looks like Germany on my photos.
its nice to get some grass under the wheels.
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

O.K Two dogs - Just make me jealous cos you have a diff-lock!!
Nice to see you there tho' 

We had a good turnout in spite of it being the end of Nov. Pity the weather wasn't as good as hoped for - but what the heck, the company was warm!!

Hope to see you all again sometime - all being well, in the not-to-distant future.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

And a great time was had by all................

Jazz & the kids (surprisingly) enjoyed the walks in the forest. Shame the pub wasn't a bit closer & it did throw out the catering arrangements slightly but we enjoyed pizza for Sunday breakfast. :lol: 

I was surprised how busy it was for a weekend at the end of November.

Sorry about the doughnuts - the kids nicked my share while I was enjoying LadyJ's liqueur, & blamed the dog. :evil: 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*tackeroo Rally*

Hi all thanks for a loverly weekend pity the weather wasnt as good as the company, still I think everyone enjoyed it we certainly did. Has any body lost a black rubber mat with feet on it? if so ive got it l :lol: found it lying all forlorn on its own in the area of Mtorhomer Simpsons patch is it your Rob? if so you can have it next time we meet thats if I havent worn it out first :lol:

Look forward to the next meet
LadyJ894


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi J,

Thanks, I did leave it behind, not really worried though.

If you have any use for it, carry on, no need to hold onto it until next time, by then I'll have replaced it.

I'll have the feet back though, thought it was difficult to drive. :lol: 

Homer...Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MHS Rob feet will be posted to somewhere in Wales a.s.a.p before your down to walking on your knees :lol: 




LadyJ894


----------

